# clear labels?



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

I make replica dial scales for old/antique radios and vintage gear among other things using Avery Decals for windows and have used clear full sheets like what you are talking about before as well. I also use other methods but then you will start getting into the money factor.
I have never had a problem with the ink running before and I do a wet test before the scales,etc... go into use.
Also be very careful when applying and make sure the glass is clean and you don't touch the adhesive as it will show every defect minor and major.

$25 sounds about right but there are others out there that are just as good and a bit less in price.
Some office supply stores will let you make a test print which you could take home and test yourself as well.
Or at least here you can have a photocopy shop make up a label for you as well to test for around a buck or two.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that one thing that you might not like which is unattractive is that on the edges where the label meets the glass attracts dirt and grime and is a lot more noticeable then a solid label.

[ June 24, 2006, 03:46 AM: Message edited by: Les Evans ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

hey Les........ I have a couple 
old tube radios. Can a person 
still get parts for them???


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I would think that using a laser jet instead of an ink jet would keep the ink from running!


----------



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Bruce,
You sure can.
What radios do you have? and what parts are you needing...tubes?
I'll post some links to some part sources tonight when I can get some more time.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll dig them out and PM you Les.
Thanks


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

Laserjet toner is more-or-less "melted" onto the paper/label/acetate/whatever. It won't run. It *may* rub off if it's printed onto a very glossy surface - but that's my opinion based on some limited experience with laser printing on acetate (overhead projector film). It took a bit of rubbing to do that, though.

Inkjet ink is sprayed on and - in my experience - is still very water-soluable.

If you're gonna try it, make sure you're using a laser printer and not an inkjet printer!

Cheers,
Doug


----------

